# Alchemie 225/225 und nun ?



## Schonas (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo.

Habe gestern abend mein Alch. Skill auf 225/225 gebracht. 
Danach habe ich noch ne halbe Stunde hier nach einer Antwort auf meine Frage gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden. War wohl zu müde.
Also ich würde gerne wissen, wo ich jetzt hingehen muss, um weiter zu kommen mit Alch.

Vielen, vielen Dank im vorraus für einige Tipss.

Schonas


----------



## Len (25. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich auf der buffed.de Seite "Alchimie" eintippe, kommt ne eeeeeellenlange Liste von Alchimiefach-, bzw experten NPCs. Vermutlich wirst du einen von diesen anlabern müssen.

Eine korrekte Antwort hab ich für dich leider nicht zur Hand, da ich keinen Alchimisten habe, dessen Skill so hoch wie deiner ist... *nach einer antwort für schonas google*

Mhhhh kay..
Da ich jetzt nicht weiss, welcher Fraktion du angehörst... ^^
Für die Allianz gibts nen Alchi Lehrer in der Festung Feathermoon in Feralas, der deinen Skill erhöht.


----------



## Elgabriel (25. Januar 2007)

Schonas schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Habe gestern abend mein Alch. Skill auf 225/225 gebracht.
> Danach habe ich noch ne halbe Stunde hier nach einer Antwort auf meine Frage gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden. War wohl zu müde.
> Also ich würde gerne wissen, wo ich jetzt hingehen muss, um weiter zu kommen mit Alch.
> ...


Hi!
Wurde ungefähr schon zwei, dreimal gepostet^^, falls du an alli bist musst nach Feralas > Mondfederfeste


----------



## Ancalimon (25. Januar 2007)

Richtig, Allianz muss nach Feralas und die Horde in die Sümpfe des Elends um Alchi auf 225+ zu bringen.

ABER: Level 35 oder höher muss der Charakter auch sein, sonst kann man es noch nicht erlernen.

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schonas (25. Januar 2007)

Super, habs gefunde, 
Ihr seid spitze.
Danke


----------

